# Extinguishment relations analysis through argument ESTp and ISTp



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> Hehe well what does seem a waste of time to me is attempts at improving the theories here without the right tools for that task. Without that it feels just too much speculation to me. For me these theories are only good to talk to people about some basic psychology topics.


Mental masturbation perhaps, but there is a lot of literature on Socionics and I'm fascinated by the fact that there isn't one kind of it. Gulenko seems to lean more towards Jung with his more cognitive emphasis, and that is the direction I'm interested in.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> Mental masturbation perhaps, but there is a lot of literature on Socionics and I'm fascinated by the fact that there isn't one kind of it. Gulenko seems to lean more towards Jung with his more cognitive emphasis, and that is the direction I'm interested in.


It can be interesting reading but it just annoys me that one writer says one thing and another says the opposite while still trying to fit it into the same theory. This is why I said before that I wish people would stop calling it all socionics.  I did like reading gulenko (cognitive styles), from a perspective very different from socionics' though, yeah


----------

